# My 2011 Supersix 105 arrived today!



## shutupkid (Aug 24, 2010)

*My 2011 Supersix 105 arrived today! (PICS)*

Sorry no pics yet. I ordered the bike 3 weeks ago from my LBS here in Boca Raton FL who just called to inform me that they recieved the bike today and just finished assembling it. I will be picking it up late tomorrow afternoon and promise to post pictures for those who are interested. 

BTW specs are 54cm in matte black / exposed carbon.

: )


Let me know if you would like any specific shots


-james


----------



## retokunaga (Aug 20, 2010)

Lolll!!!! Please post some pics !! First Canno super 2011


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Before you post pictures, get out and go for a nice ride on it! :thumbsup:


----------



## shutupkid (Aug 24, 2010)

Im quite embarrassed to mention...... This is my first road bike.... So I will update everybody along the way. I am awaiting a pair of sidi ergo 2's and have yet to buy pedals, helmet, spandex and a computer.. But I do promise pic's by tomorrow night.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

*jealous*

54 is my size too


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Depressed beyond belief. I'm going to go hang myself now. My sad story has been retold too many times. I won't elaborate. 

However, do enjoy that beast of a new bike and let us know how it rides! :thumbsup: 

CHL

P.S. Pictures pictures.


----------



## zsir (Nov 14, 2008)

cool first one...of course it's vapor till you post pics:thumbsup:


----------



## J T (Aug 15, 2010)

Congrats on getting the new bike! I ordered my 2011 three weeks ago and I'm sure with my luck it won't show up until well into October.


----------



## shutupkid (Aug 24, 2010)

updated


----------



## J T (Aug 15, 2010)

shutupkid said:


> updated


Excellent! Now I'm really jealous...and a little peaved. Just got this email from my LBS...

"latest is that your bike should ship Mid October."  

I guess I should have ordered if from your bike shop!


----------



## shutupkid (Aug 24, 2010)

J T said:


> Excellent! Now I'm really jealous...and a little peaved. Just got this email from my LBS...
> 
> "latest is that your bike should ship Mid October."
> 
> I guess I should have ordered if from your bike shop!



I was told the day after placing the order that Cannondale gave the shop an expected dilevery date of late september to late october.. SO I would bet that your days away from a phone call / follow up email that your bike is ready to be picked up.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

J T said:


> Excellent! Now I'm really jealous...and a little peaved. Just got this email from my LBS...
> 
> "latest is that your bike should ship Mid October."
> 
> I guess I should have ordered if from your bike shop!


Hi JT:

Did you order the Super Six regular or HM?

Thanks,

CHL


----------



## skaruda_23 (May 8, 2009)

Good looking bike! I find it funny that you had yours ordered and delivered before Cannondale could even officially release the US catalog!


----------



## J T (Aug 15, 2010)

CHL said:


> Hi JT:
> 
> Did you order the Super Six regular or HM?
> 
> ...


Neither, actually...but maybe I should have. :crazy: 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=224821


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

*even more jealous after seeing the pics*
Beautiful bike! I love the clean look of the 5700 shifters. I'm wondering if the new RS10 wheels are any better than the old ones ...or if they simply just got new decals. In any case, ENJOY the ride!!! It'll be hard not to.


----------



## CdaleNut (Aug 2, 2009)

how much did it cost ??


----------



## LouisVuitton (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## shutupkid (Aug 24, 2010)

$1999


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

shutupkid said:


> $1999


wow...


----------



## CdaleNut (Aug 2, 2009)

i think i just found the bike im ordering............I was gonna order a CAAD 10....but seems with the price of the SS you get a better bike for about the same price


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

shutupkid said:


> $1999



Congrats on your new c-dale. Beautiful. You have a great frame from which you can make some upgrades in the future if you want. At around $2k, the Super Six is a steal, and 2 years ago, it was impossible to think a super six could be had for that price. At $2k though, the Super Six has to make some concessions. You'll probably notice at some point that the stock Shimano RS 10 wheels are heavy, so if you would like to do any upgrades that would be my first place to look. I think those brake calipers are not Shimano but Cannondale's own brand, which are so-so. I would get some Shimano 105 calipers on ebay or something. Otherwise, you have a sick ass bike, so enjoy!


----------



## hendrick81 (Jun 8, 2008)

Very nice...


----------



## Brownstone322 (Aug 22, 2010)

shotojs78 said:


> wow...


The 2010 Six Carbon 3 was very similar -- 105 drivetrain, RS10 wheels -- and it had an MSRP of $2,150, so, to me, an even 2 Large for a similarly configured Supersix frame seems about right.

The Six Carbon frame and the Supersix non-HM frame should have about the same production costs. In fact, with consolidation of the lines, I'd imagine the unit cost for the Supersix frame has fallen.


----------



## jinnjia (Jun 12, 2010)

Brownstone322 said:


> The 2010 Six Carbon 3 was very similar -- 105 drivetrain, RS10 wheels -- and it had an MSRP of $2,150, so, to me, an even 2 Large for a similarly configured Supersix frame seems about right.
> 
> The Six Carbon frame and the Supersix non-HM frame should have about the same production costs. In fact, with consolidation of the lines, I'd imagine the unit cost for the Supersix frame has fallen.


Really ???
I always thought the Six and Supersix frames are a bit different quality......


----------



## Brownstone322 (Aug 22, 2010)

jinnjia said:


> Really ???
> I always thought the Six and Supersix frames are a bit different quality......


Could be, but I'm not so sure. I have a 2010 Supersix 3 and a buddy of mine has a 2010 Six Carbon 3 (both Ultegra), and they're only about a half-pound apart (which is in the wheels and brakes, not the frame). To me, his bike and my bike are very close to redundant, and the fact that Cannondale dropped the Six for 2011 and extended the Supersix line downward suggests that I'm not the only one who thought so.

I understand that Hi Mod is a step up. But non-HM Supersix and Six Carbon? I mean, how much difference could there have been?


----------



## rhn (Aug 27, 2008)

I now know what the replacement for my 2003 R1000 will be. And that R1000 is a 60CM; I think I'm going to move down to 58CM for this bike. The standover was never a problem, but with a 90mm K-Force stem and K-Wing bar (which I *love*) it was still too much reach for me - and that was an improvement over the 120mm stem and 46cm TTT bar it came with.

That was a bit of rambling. Point is, that bike is gorgeous. I've been waiting for a black Cannondale that I really thought was spectacular, and that does it for me. Congrats on the new ride.  Now, go ride!


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

I don't know if this is common knowledge but there is no Six for 2011. That may explain why you can get an entry level, for lack of a better word, Super Six for under $2k.


----------



## AtlantaR6 (Sep 9, 2010)

Brownstone322 said:


> nd the fact that Cannondale dropped the Six for 2011 and extended the Supersix line downward suggests that I'm not the only one who thought so.


^Same thing, nothing confidential about it!


----------



## nathanmixon (May 3, 2004)

*SS 105 Stock Weight?*

Shutupkid:

Would love to know how much your shiny new ride weighs in it's stock configuration...


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

ping771 said:


> I don't know if this is common knowledge but there is no Six for 2011. That may explain why you can get an entry level, for lack of a better word, Super Six for under $2k.


It is common knowledge now that the Six is not listed in the 2011 line-up on cannondale.com . I like the idea of it being replaced with the SuperSix and I'm drooling here.


----------



## icy (Nov 22, 2008)

Why does the Cannondale web site show the 105 supersix speced with aksium wheels when shutupkids has shimano wheels is the website wrong?


----------



## icy (Nov 22, 2008)

I figured it out I was getting the UK site they look identical but different colours and specs. http://www.cannondale.com/gbr/eng/


----------

